# Correct dosage of Mk-677 liquid form



## Christopher J (Jun 3, 2018)

My bottle says 15mg/ml
The recommended dose by many is 25mgs
My syringe is in millileters. So...
.1
.2
.3
.4
.5 
And so on.
So....I need the extra 10mg/10ml so it would be 1 full syringe (.10) and then about half of another?


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 3, 2018)

I figured it out. Trying to at 3am....not easy lmao


----------



## AllesT (Jun 4, 2018)

Between 5 to 25 milligrams daily in a 10-week cycle will be ideal dosage for you.


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 6, 2018)

AllesT said:


> Between 5 to 25 milligrams daily in a 10-week cycle will be ideal dosage for you.


Started out with 15mg. When should I bump this up? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

